# Happy 6th Birthday, Risa!



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm posting early since I probably won't have time to tomorrow. January 10 is the day we celebrate Ris' Birthday (since we don't know when it is for sure). It's hard to believe my Grinny Girl will be 6 years old!

She's come a long way from the 2 1/2 year old Mutt I picked up from the shelter. It's so funny to look back at old photos and see how young she looked.
September 2006:








February 2007:

















She has changed a bit on the outside (that grey is creeping in all over!), but she has made an even greater transformation on the inside. No longer is she the dog that is okay as long as she's with me in my home. Now she could be mistaken for normal in most circumstances. Yeah, she's still really shy when meeting new friends (humans and dogs alike). But these days she is more willing to give strangers a chance. She can even call quite a few humans and dogs friends!

I'm so happy that, almost 3.5 years ago, I chose to bring her into my life. She is the bright star in the dark, night sky. She is the momentary glimpse of the sun through the clouds on a stormy day. Risa is the one who makes me crazy and the one who keeps me sane. I can't imagine life without her.

I usually try and do something fun with Ris for her B'day but I probably won't have time to.







But I did get her a pressie; a nice new harness! It's a Sens-ible to replace her stretched out Easy-Walk.








Showing it off:








Goofing off with Mom:








Pretending she's a cuddlebug:

















Happy Birthday, Ri-puppy! Love ya!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr. Frodo sends his love! 
(as do the rest of the Black and Tan Harem!)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Girly!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to Risa!!!!!!























Grimmi







sends Doofinator slurps and WAY too over-excited fullbody wags!! 

Special smart shiny sweet Grinny Girl-- we LOVE







you!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Risa!!!

Steel sends extra special birthday greetings!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

dear Risa!!









She looks VERY happy with you!!!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Risa!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy, Happy #6!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Risa!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Risa! From your Paq of friend in PA.


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

What a sweet tribute and look back, happy birthday!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kodiak and Arwen wish Risa a great birthday!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ris! You're looking adorable in your new harness, as usual! Rafi is sending many big sloppy kisses your way!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Risa!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Risa!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday little Miss Risa. 

Karl says he is very happy that the two of you get to share the same day.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa would like to say "Thank you" to all her friends for the lovely Birthday wishes. Hopefully we can get out to celebrate next weekend (need warm weather!!).


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I missed Risa's birthday! Happy belated birthday! I hope you have many more!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Risa!

sorry for being late.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------

